# Overnight Steel Cut Oats



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

When I was very young my auntie used to make oatmeal by cooking it overnight. It was the best oatmeal I've ever had. I always wondered how she did it. My mother doesn't remember. She must have used a double boiler.

However, in my search I found a great recipe for overnight steel cut oats.
Using a crock pot insert a bowl that fits inside the crock pot and will hold 4 cups of water.

Put 1 cup steel cut oats in inner bowl and 4 cups water. You may also add other ingrediants you like in your oatmeal such as raisins, dates, sugar, butter, milk, etc. Then fill crock pot around the inner bowl with enough water to reach the same level as the steel cut oat mixture. 

Turn crock pot on low and go to bed. (You need at least 7-8 hours). This recipe makes enough for 4 generous servings. I cut mine back to 1/4 cup and 1 cup water, since it is only me.

Great for busy moms. 

I also would like to know if anyone knows another way to make overnight oatmeal. I want to replicate auntie's recipe...and pass it down to my granddaughter... nostalgic..

digApony :hobbyhors


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I do steel cut oats in the microwave--cook in bursts, cover in between until they cool, add some liquid if needed and repeat from step 1 until perfect. Why? Because I'm not organized enough to think ahead 1 night, I'm the only one who likes them and they're comfort food so not just for breakfast IMO. Alton Brown did a show or 2 about SC oats which is where I learned what they are; I grew up with flaked oatmeal, wheatena, cream of wheat or dry cereal. How boring!

Alton Brown's stovetop version


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I make crockpot oatmeal, but with just the regular oats. You would have to order by mail the others around this little town. I use the crockpot liners, you can just throw them away after you are finished using them, saves lots of scrubbing time...I will NEVER make crockpot oatmeal again without using them. I love to put pecans, raisins, and diced apples or dried apples in mine. Love to get up and have breakfast ready to eat.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I cook my steel cuts in a crockpot overnight...1 1/2 cups of oats dash of salt & 6 cups of water.
Put it all in at bedtime turn on low and it's ready in the morning to fruit or sweeten to taste


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

we do them in the rice cooker


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

stranger said:


> we do them in the rice cooker


What proportion of water to oats do you use?


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

snoozy said:


> What proportion of water to oats do you use?


I would like to know how to do this too. Thank you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cook wild rice...for a morning breakfast...overnight in a wide mouth thermos. All it takes is wild rice, pour in boiling water, lightly screw on the cover. In the morning the rice is cooked. Bettcha you could do the same with steel cut oats.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> I cook wild rice...for a morning breakfast...overnight in a wide mouth thermos. All it takes is wild rice, pour in boiling water, lightly screw on the cover. In the morning the rice is cooked. Bettcha you could do the same with steel cut oats.


I sure am going to try it. Just for me, I could easily pack the thermos and take it with me in the morning. 

Good idea and no electricity. Thanks. :clap:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just make sure you don't screw the lid on too tight. As the contents slowly cool, they create a vacuum (just like canning jars) and top can become very difficult to unscrew.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I've done SCO in a wide mouth thermos. Works great and you can take it with you if you're in a hurry.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

this is a good thread. My hubby always soaks his steel cut oats in water over night and then cooks them on the stove in the morning, maybe the crockpot ones would be better, cause he likes to put the burner on low and jump back in to bed for 30 mins or so. Will give it a try! Pam


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

PamB said:


> this is a good thread. My hubby always soaks his steel cut oats in water over night and then cooks them on the stove in the morning, maybe the crockpot ones would be better, cause he likes to put the burner on low and jump back in to bed for 30 mins or so. Will give it a try! Pam



I like the crockpot method very much. If you put the oats in a separate bowl like the recipe and method I posted, the crockpot never gets dirty and you can serve and/or eat out of the same bowl. The water and the crockpot can be used again the next night without a major cleaning job. I just wash the lid which does get steamy. 

Anyway, good luck.  digApony :hobbyhors


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

digApony said:


> I like the crockpot method very much. If you put the oats in a separate bowl like the recipe and method I posted, the crockpot never gets dirty and you can serve and/or eat out of the same bowl. The water and the crockpot can be used again the next night without a major cleaning job. I just wash the lid which does get steamy.
> 
> Anyway, good luck.  digApony :hobbyhors


this is great! thanks! I don't eat them near as much as i like becuse it makes such a mess in the crockpot.(not willing to waste money on liners, tho i did look at them once) with your method, i can have them every day if i want!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

marvella said:


> this is great! thanks! I don't eat them near as much as i like becuse it makes such a mess in the crockpot.(not willing to waste money on liners, tho i did look at them once) with your method, i can have them every day if i want!


Yes, no need for a liner! Just use the size bowl that you need and one that will fit into the crockpot. 

I have made some wheel thrown bowls specifically for this purpose out of stoneware.... those oats sure taste good in the morning! 

have a great day... digApony :hobbyhors


----------

